# DIY Trim Kit for Cooktop



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goto the tile isle at home depot and they have strips of metal or plastic bullnose that would fit just under the edge of the cook top and give you a nice rounded finished edge..many color to choose from..they come in like 5 ft lengths..


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

At Home Depot in the hardware aisle they have aluminum stock in several sizes like for example 1/8" x 1/4". Look for one that fits your app.


----------



## thegeekmaker (Jan 26, 2016)

wowwwww


----------

